# NY (Queens, New York City)-Rats for adoption, hooded females



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

NY (Queens, New York City)-Hooded, sweet, female lab rats for adoption in June 2016. 


Contact: Email: eapicella at lagcc.cuny dot edu (Please replace at with @ and dot with a period for email.) 


Picture of hooded rat variety: http://afrma.org/ratmkd.htm#hoodedrt 


Thank you!


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*Re: NY (Queens, New York City)-Rats for adoption, hooded, mostly females*

Hi,


Transport may be possible for these rats. They are mostly females. 




































Thank you!


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I am in love with #2. I wish I were closer to NY. I am in Wisconsin.


----------

